# Bouncer snapped my ID...



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I went out last night and my dopey friend forgot his ID so I paid for entry, went to the smokers area and handed my friend my driving license to try and get in using mine (dumb idea I know). Bouncer denied him entry and conviscated the ID.

One of the guys we were out with said he would be able to get it back for me. So off he goes to try and retrive it - comes back 10 minutes later to tell me that the bouncer snapped my ID in half when he asked for it.

Is that a standard thing for bouncers to do? Seems like a d1ckhead on a powertrip to me. I know it was a stupid plan all together but still...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

It was only a matter of time till you had another story, what did you expect for trying it


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes silly plan! But sounds like a d1ck of a bouncer!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bouncer did the right thing its your fault .


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Lesson learnt, dont give your mate your id!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ewen said:


> bouncer did the right thing its your fault .


Why could he not just keep the ID rather than snapping it? Would I have had any chance of getting it back once it was conviscated?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

well if he had just give it back you may be encouraged to try it again in the future

Now you know your card will get snapped i bet you will think twice


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Bouncer sounds like a Cnut


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Why could he not just keep the ID rather than snapping it? Would I have had any chance of getting it back once it was conviscated?


You could also ask why did you have to give out your ID to next man? Live and learn my man...few years back you would have got a backhander from said bouncers


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you should buy yourself a load of these and wear them all the time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Why could he not just keep the ID rather than snapping it? Would I have had any chance of getting it back once it was conviscated?


for all the bouncer knew it was a stolen/forged id , you really think he`s gonna walk round all night with it in his pocket waiting for a the L man to ask for it back , better to break it and bin incase its forged/stolen .


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

id go to the club during the day and get the owner to pay for the cost of a new license, you can say your friend used your id without you knowing

i dont understand why he did it, hes obviously a muppet, so have no remorse hanging the fcuker to his boss


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Why could he not just keep the ID rather than snapping it? Would I have had any chance of getting it back once it was conviscated?


Probably because he was p1ssed off with kids trying to pull one over on them, they're there for a reason, to keep people safe and to keep underage drinkers out.

They haven't got time for people dicking about


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

silly idea mte, but hard to say no to a mate. bouncer sounds like a pr1ck.. too many of them about who think they are the dogs b4lls running the club.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lostwars said:


> id go to the club during the day and get the owner to pay for the cost of a new license, you can say your friend used your id without you knowing
> 
> i dont understand why he did it, hes obviously a muppet, so have no remorse hanging the fcuker to his boss


even though using someone elses id is against the law , not sure admitting to breaking the law would be the best idea :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I must be getting too old at 30


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

He did the kind thing, if he wanted to be a proper **** he would of handed the ID to police and pointed you and your mate out.

Just take it as a lesson in life


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

You were in the wrong full stop. For all the bouncer knew the ID was fake as someone said earlier. They are doing a job and you were taking the ****. Your lucky he didn't come find you and your mates and throw you all out for trying to pull one over on him.

Get over it and don't try riding the bouncers again in future. They deal with people like you most nights trying to pull the wool over their eyes. Your the fool not him.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Go tell your big brother and get him to go and chin the bouncer.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Do a drive by shooting next weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Get your mum to write a letter to the club for you!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Forget the fake id L-man, you should've taken an i-pad then you could've drew the bouncer one of your funny pics of him or one of his team, my guess is that he would've collapsed in stitches and patted your back as he let you and your crew in. Remember you have a gift, use it for the good of mankind!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Do a drive by shooting next weekend


You mean like in Compton?










I wonder which one is LMAN


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

OP i bet you acted just like this............................






You do genuinely come across as this kind of kid.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I went out last night and my dopey friend forgot his ID so I paid for entry, went to the smokers area and handed my friend my driving license to try and get in using mine (dumb idea I know). Bouncer denied him entry and conviscated the ID.
> 
> One of the guys we were out with said he would be able to get it back for me. So off he goes to try and retrive it - comes back 10 minutes later to tell me that the bouncer snapped my ID in half when he asked for it.
> 
> Is that a standard thing for bouncers to do? Seems like a d1ckhead on a powertrip to me. I know it was a stupid plan all together but still...


if you`ve got the balls, report it to the police - anyone says he hasn`t got the right, send me your driving license and I`ll snap that for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Surprised some one hasn't chirped up with ''Go back tonight and do him over''.

But, I think you should make your mate pay. I got my mates taken off me and I had to get him a new one. So should you.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The L Man said:


> conviscated?


maybe you deserve it, kind of a karma thing for your inability to spell?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> if you`ve got the balls, report it to the police - anyone says he hasn`t got the right, send me your driving license and I`ll snap that for you.


Slightly different there. Him and his mate were breaking the law.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You mean like in Compton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't see him in your pic as he's the guy behind the passenger, Here's a clearer picture of him


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> maybe you deserve it, kind of a karma thing for your inability to spell?


*confiscated.

Sorry about that Shakespeare. Long weekend.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Judging from the replies, I guess I will just have to buy a new one. I still think the bouncer was a cvnt though,

@madmuscles from now on I will take a sketch pad with me on nights out.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You mean like in Compton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic film, my second favourite behind Predator.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> OP i bet you acted just like this............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I came across as that LOL!? :wacko:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

lostwars said:


> id go to the club during the day and get the owner to pay for the cost of a new license, you can say your friend used your id without you knowing
> 
> i dont understand why he did it, hes obviously a muppet, so have no remorse hanging the fcuker to his boss


Worked it out, probly saw you handing it over / arrive with each other.

He needs to grow a set and take responsibility. He gets in and is served and under age *for example* they get fined/major licence iss

You deserve for trying, don't you dare even try moan about it. Your mate needs to learn to bring id. Not as if the two things aren't related...

Can't believe the amount of people saying sue/claim bollocks!

Should be handed to police in an ideal world. Is rather get a replacement than my mate in trouble for stealing ID or you permitting him to commit fraud by false represenation. I dont like you and your constant stupid ramblings about how you always fail at life. I would be embarrassed of you if you were mine


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You mean like in Compton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh that's the one


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

did you get the snapped ID back?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Worked it out, probly saw you handing it over / arrive with each other.
> 
> He needs to grow a set and take responsibility. He gets in and is served and under age *for example* they get fined/major licence iss
> 
> ...


Lol especially the last paragraph


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Judging from the replies, I guess I will just have to buy a new one. I still think the bouncer was a cvnt though,
> 
> @madmuscles from now on I will take a sketch pad with me on nights out.


Good man, women love being drawn, bouncers will forget to search you, armed warring gang rivals will stop their feuding and come together in joy at your doodles and if you're caught speeding, a quick hilarious sketch later will have the officer ripping up the ticket with laughter tears in his eyes as he waves you off! World peace beckons.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

supermancss said:


> Worked it out, probly saw you handing it over / arrive with each other.
> 
> He needs to grow a set and take responsibility. He gets in and is served and under age *for example* they get fined/major licence iss
> 
> ...


Fvcking hell bit far. Bouncer snapping my ID was hardly a "failing at life". I've just never known that to happen before so wanted to calrify.

PS you're a cvnt. I would be ashamed and probably commit suicide if you were mine.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I generally hate bouncers on the doors unless you show them geniune respect when sober


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

you'd be thanking him if some **** had of stole it from you and been using it to get into clubs etc, lesson learnt, no cnut touches my important documents


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

You deserve it move on, you could have lost him his job if you got away with it and something happened.

We had similar when a bouncer threw our mates id off a pier before the 2nd and third taxi full of people celebrating a friends birthday turned up. His mum bought his passport out as they had chucked his driving license which was his and the club ended up paying for his id


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a doorman, and I wouldn't have given it him back, neither would any of the rest of the team I work with.

It's illegal to use someone else's ID, he gets it handed back and moves on to the next club/comes back next week and tries it again.

Power trip? No.

Doing a job? Yes.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bouncer sounds like a C*nt.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Father and son fall out :laugh:



supermancss said:


> . I dont like you and your constant stupid ramblings about how you always fail at life. I would be embarrassed of you if you were mine





The L Man said:


> PS you're a cvnt. I would be ashamed and probably commit suicide if you were mine.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Father and son fall out :laugh:


He would never accept my dream of becoming an artist. Such a cvnt on a father.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

There's an old saying for people like you... behold:

'You play with feathers, you're gonna get you're bum tickled!'


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> He would never accept my dream of becoming an artist. Such a cvnt on a father.


I wonder what he'd also think of your escapades with women lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> I'm a doorman, and I wouldn't have given it him back, neither would any of the rest of the team I work with.
> 
> It's illegal to use someone else's ID, he gets it handed back and moves on to the next club/comes back next week and tries it again.
> 
> ...


Apparently he had a handful of IDs and asked which one was mine and snapped it. I'm curious what do they do with the IDs one they take them?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SuzukiRock said:


> There's an old saying for people like you... behold:
> 
> 'You play with feathers, you're gonna get you're bum tickled!'


Never heard of that one mate lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I wonder what he'd also think of your escapades with women lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Apparently he had a handful of IDs and asked which one was mine and snapped it. I'm curious what do they do with the IDs one they take them?


The fact he had a handful suggests he'd had it up to his neck with little sh'ts doing the same thing as you, putting his job at risk and possibly getting the club a massive fine.

They've probably been sold on to Al Qaeda or some other terrorist faction.... So make sure you have a whimsical drawing to show the police when they come knocking early one morning.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> The fact he had a handful suggests he'd had it up to his neck with little sh'ts doing the same thing as you, putting his job at risk and possibly getting the club a massive fine.
> 
> They've probably been sold on to Al Qaeda or some other terrorist faction.... So make sure you have a whimsical drawing to show the police when they come knocking early one morning.


Was just trying to help my mate out. He was never getting in anyway because he seemed too drunk. Sh*t plan all together.

Ah right didn't know that. Cheers for the info...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

why fcuking give it him then, make ya 'mate' stump up the cash for the replacement as it was that daft cnuts fault (and ya own obviously)


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes when you act the dick people respond in kind. Don't compound the situation by bleating about it.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Dial 999. State the emergency ('snapped ID card by mean bouncer')

Squad car would have been with you within 10 minutes and he'd have rightly spent a night in a cell. You missed the mark OP but heed my advice for next time.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

If you're massive why didn't you just lay him out? That would sure teach him a lesson.

Then when he's lying on the floor whimpering and asking for his mum, you could steal his wallet, fish out his driving licence and snap it right there in front of him.

Or you can accept you and your mate committed a crime, he did his job, and you've learned a lesson and didn't even have to get nicked to learn it. I think you've had a touch sunshine.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> even though using someone elses id is against the law , not sure admitting to breaking the law would be the best idea :lol:


nad is it not against the law to destroy an id given that he does not have such powers?

may be condiscate it but snappin it?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Door man let you of lightly.

He should of called the police...

You friend would of been arrest for attempted fraud and theft.

You'd be given the choice to ether say you lent it him and the police will charge you with fraud or you report it stolen and your friend its charged with theft n fraud.

So in that light, you and your friend was let of lightly.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Probably on steroids. I blame them


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> nad is it not against the law to destroy an id given that he does not have such powers?
> 
> may be condiscate it but snappin it?


But would you really wanna get yourself in lumber just to try and get the bouncer to take some stick?

Lets face it, fraud is a bit more serious than destroying someone's property.

I think just putting it down to experience is the best way to go here, no doubt.

We all know he's had a proper result there.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Surprised this isn't in the Sun for riod range


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

supermancss said:


> Worked it out, probly saw you handing it over / arrive with each other.
> 
> He needs to grow a set and take responsibility. He gets in and is served and under age *for example* they get fined/major licence iss
> 
> ...


Just to save me typing it all out I have to say I agree with this,he got off lightly and fraud is a serious offence...If it had of happend back when i was working the doors many moons ago he would of come back to you with the licence stuck up his A55 lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I don't blame the bouncer, he was just doing his job really.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

lostwars said:


> id go to the club during the day and get the owner to pay for the cost of a new license, you can say your friend used your id without you knowing
> 
> i dont understand why he did it, hes obviously a muppet, so have no remorse hanging the fcuker to his boss


When the real owners mate was using it??? I don't think that's going to happen do you?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wtf!?!?!?!??? How on earth can any idiot say he was in the right to do that? He doesnt have the fcuking right to do that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> nad is it not against the law to destroy an id given that he does not have such powers?
> 
> may be condiscate it but snappin it?


think you`ll find fake/stolen id`s should be either handed in to cops or be destroyed .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't believe there's ****s on here who are on the bouncers side


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> think you`ll find fake/stolen id`s should be either handed in to cops or be destroyed .


Has it been confirmed that it was fake?

Doing some ****ty course and wearing a suit doesn't give anyone the right to destroy other peoples property


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Can't believe there's cu*n*ts on here who are on the bouncers side


Why? Doorman only doing their job.

And OP when you say ID do you mean photo driving licence or something else?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Has it been confirmed that it was fake?
> 
> If not, you're a d*i*ck
> 
> ...


it wasnt fake but a person tried to gain entry ilegally with someone elses id or have you not read the thread :confused1:

and why are you calling people dicks and cnuts ?

no need to be a fcuking child wilson .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not part of any doormans job to destroy someone's real ID, let's not be stupid

Due to the nature of the forum there's going to be people on the bouncers side but realistically this is exactly the same as a cop beating someone unjustly.. No uniform gives anyone the right to snap someones ID or beat someone


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> it wasnt fake but a person tried to gain entry ilegally with someone elses id or have you not read the thread :confused1:
> 
> and why are you calling people dicks and cnuts ?
> 
> no need to be a fcuking child wilson .


Ok sorry for calling you a ****, can't find a nice way to describe how I feel about your opinion on what authority bouncers should have

Let me just say I'm sure it would be a different situation if the person who got their ID was a teenage relative of yours and not L Man..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm guessing the real story is that l-mans mate was too much of a pussy to even ask the bouncer to return the id and no snapping occurred, it's probably still nestled firmly in the bouncers suit jacket pocket hanging on the back of his chair at home.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> It's not part of any doormans job to destroy someone's real ID, let's not be stupid
> 
> Due to the nature of the forum there's going to be people on the bouncers side but realistically this is exactly the same as a cop beating someone unjustly.. No uniform gives anyone the right to snap someones ID or beat someone


i am a doorman and its bicep boys like you that give it loads of mouth when your with your mates or on the internet , but one on one and your a fcuking maggot .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> i am a doorman and its bicep boys like you that give it loads of mouth when your with your mates or on the internet , but one on one and your a fcuking maggot .


That explains your ****ed up mentality

Ever considered becoming a cop? you'd suit it just perfectly

Beating down on drunken teenagers like a boss


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> That explains your ****ed up mentality
> 
> Ever considered becoming a cop? you'd suit it just perfectly
> 
> Beating down on drunken teenagers like a boss


last week i chucked a guy out for hitting his mrs while skinny bicep wannabe hardmen like you stood and watched to scared to do anything .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> last week i chucked a guy out for hitting his mrs while skinny bicep wannabe hardmen like you stood and watched to scared to do anything .


I admire your bravery

Still gives you no right to destroy people's property

For the record this isn't, and never was a debate on how 'hard' I am, I never claimed to be hard and I don't fight unless there's no other option. Stop falling back on the fact that you are like 6 stone heavier than me


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

definately need a calm (to a certain extent) mentality to do the doors,

done it for a few month then just moved on to site security, I've not got the mentality to do the doors, I'd lose my badge if i continued doing it


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Wilson if you haven't done the job you have no idea what you have to put up with fella. Bearing in mind most clubs only accept photo I'd now, and the guy using said ID wasn't the owner, chances are it was only a passing resemblance, which means there's a good chance its fake or stolen. The doorman could either put it aside which risks the chance of it being lost or him being accused of stealing peoples ID for profit, return it which means the mug will just go down the road and harass some other doorman with his mates ID (professional courtesy) or destroy it causing, at worse, minor inconvenience to the lad daft enough to give it to his mate.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Sadly to the punters its a blag or a laugh, to the guy on the door its his employment and the venues licence he is taking responsibility for. If people didn't do dickhead things when drunk this stuff simply wouldn't happen.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I admire your bravery
> 
> Still gives you no right to destroy people's property
> 
> For the record this isn't, and never was a debate on how 'hard' I am, I never claimed to be hard and I don't fight unless there's no other option. Stop falling back on the fact that you are like 6 stone heavier than me


its not my fault your scrawny and fall into the skinny jean wearing girly man % of the population .

and it is about how `hard` you think you are read back over your posts your mouthing off straight away call people dicks and cnuts and like a skinny jumped up tosser with little man syndrome you hurl your pipes around pushing your chest out flaring your imaginary lats trying to look ard its always people like you that the op`s story happens to .

as a doorman i would of handed the id to bar staff after saying to the person trying to gain entry via fraud/deception my intention and i would of said tell the owner what ive done .

but then im as bad as any bad doorman in your eyes .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

SuzukiRock said:


> Wilson if you haven't done the job you have no idea what you have to put up with fella. Bearing in mind most clubs only accept photo I'd now, and the guy using said ID wasn't the owner, chances are it was only a passing resemblance, which means there's a good chance its fake or stolen. The doorman could either put it aside which risks the chance of it being lost or him being accused of stealing peoples ID for profit, return it which means the mug will just go down the road and harass some other doorman with his mates ID (professional courtesy) or destroy it causing, at worse, minor inconvenience to the lad daft enough to give it to his mate.


...

If he confiscates ID he risks the chance of being accused of stealing people's ID for profit.. You must be joking..?

I'd agree being a doorman could be a challenging job at times and requires a certain degree of balls, but it's not a mandatory job.. if they don't want to put up with drunken idiots then don't be a bouncer.. SIMPLE!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Your friend either didn't ask for it back or has stolen it to frame you for a horrible crime


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> ...
> 
> If he confiscates ID he risks the chance of being accused of stealing people's ID for profit.. You must be joking..?
> 
> I'd agree being a doorman could be a challenging job at times and requires a certain degree of balls, but it's not a mandatory job.. if they don't want to put up with drunken idiots then don't be a bouncer.. SIMPLE!


if you dont like the way bouncers do their job dont go to places bouncers are employed SIMPLE .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:



> It's not part of any doormans job to destroy someone's real ID, let's not be stupid
> 
> Due to the nature of the forum there's going to be people on the bouncers side but realistically this is exactly the same as a cop beating someone unjustly.. No uniform gives anyone the right to snap someones ID or beat someone


No it's not, he destroyed Id that was either being used illegally or fake, 100% agree.

A ridiculously childish comparison to compare it to the police beating somebody innocent, how the hell did you arrive there!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> its not my fault your scrawny and fall into the skinny jean wearing girly man % of the population .
> 
> and it is about how `hard` you think you are read back over your posts your mouthing off straight away call people dicks and cnuts and like a skinny jumped up tosser with little man syndrome you hurl your pipes around pushing your chest out flaring your imaginary lats trying to look ard its always people like you that the op`s story happens to .
> 
> ...


Lets not get emotional now ewen

I don't even understand your second sentence, I've read it like 5 times it genuinely makes no sense to me whatsoever maybe you could word it a bit differently so I understand? Not sure where you got this me being 'ard' from, I called you a dick with a **** mentality :lol: if you would've given it to bar staff then I take the dick part back.. but your mentality is ****ed still


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> its not my fault your scrawny and fall into the skinny jean wearing girly man % of the population .
> 
> and it is about how `hard` you think you are read back over your posts your mouthing off straight away call people dicks and cnuts and like a skinny jumped up tosser with little man syndrome you hurl your pipes around pushing your chest out flaring your imaginary lats trying to look ard its always people like you that the op`s story happens to .
> 
> ...


I had 12 years of doing this 4 x a week and had to stop in the end as the red tape and political BS got too much for me


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No it's not, he destroyed I'd that was either being used illegally or fake, 100% agree.
> 
> A ridiculously childish comparison to compare it to the police beating somebody innocent, how the hell did you arrive there!


Both examples of authority figures thinking they have the authority to do whatever they want

That's basically the general argument going on in this topic pal



ewen said:


> if you dont like the way bouncers do their job dont go to places bouncers are employed SIMPLE .


Nice logic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Lets not get emotional now ewen
> 
> I don't even understand your second sentence, I've read it like 5 times it genuinely makes no sense to me whatsoever maybe you could word it a bit differently so I understand? Not sure where you got this me being 'ard' from, I called you a dick with a **** mentality :lol: if you would've given it to bar staff then I take the dick part back.. but your mentality is ****ed still


listen to yourself your a joke , you think its fine for people to use someone elses ID .

whats your r6 reg ? ill go buy one and stick your plate on .

you take yourself far to seriously .


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> ...
> 
> If he confiscates ID he risks the chance of being accused of stealing people's ID for profit.. You must be joking..?
> 
> I'd agree being a doorman could be a challenging job at times and requires a certain degree of balls, but it's not a mandatory job.. if they don't want to put up with drunken idiots then don't be a bouncer.. SIMPLE!


Simple enough scenario.

Dickhead with his mates ID tries to get in, half ****ed out of his head, acting like a cocky little scrote.

Doorman confiscates ID, cant leave his post at that time due to a line full of cocky little scrotes waiting to get in, so he slips it into his Jacket to hand over later. After a few more hours of escorting drunken idiots out of the door, confiscating all manner of contraband and whatnot, the tired doorman goes home to get a few hours rest. Next day the cocky scrotes mate goes round to the club to complain to owner about his ID being confiscated, owner can't find it anywhere, calls doorman to enquire as to where it is, happens to be in his jacket...this happens a few times it start to look suspicious.

, if

Id snap it too in a heartbeat. If that makes me a dickhead I couldn't care less. Like I say if people made my life easier by not trying to blag their way in then things like that wouldn't happen. If people don't like it, don't enable the situation in the first place.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Both examples of authority figures thinking they have the authority to do whatever they want
> 
> That's basically the general argument going on in this topic pal
> 
> Nice logic


Here we go with another rights bleat! Young kids now spend so much time whining about their rights. Have you considered that If you and the op, and people like you, didn't do things wrong you wouldn't have to spend half your life whining about your rights and authority figures.

I've led a fairly adventurous life but always made the decision not to cross people in authority as they have a job to do, wierdly I have NEVER experienced this issue with police bouncers or anybody else, strange isn't it.

Don't act like a dick and you can stop whining about how nasty everybody is, because they won't be!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Show me one time where I preached about rights..

Silly idea trying to say that bouncers shouldn't have the right to destroy people's property on a forum full of bouncers really wasn't it

Yeh dat bouncer was right 2 smash his id he shudv'e punched the pr**k to!!!!!!!!

(Now we can move on)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The L Man said:


> I went out last night and my dopey friend forgot his ID so I paid for entry, went to the smokers area and handed my friend my driving license to try and get in using mine (dumb idea I know). Bouncer denied him entry and conviscated the ID.
> 
> One of the guys we were out with said he would be able to get it back for me. So off he goes to try and retrive it - comes back 10 minutes later to tell me that the bouncer snapped my ID in half when he asked for it.
> 
> Is that a standard thing for bouncers to do? Seems like a d1ckhead on a powertrip to me. I know it was a stupid plan all together but still...


Lmao.

Brought back memories of p!ssed up fools on a night out annoying me.

Never snapped an ID but if you try and use an ID that isn't yours that's a criminal offence whereas breaking an ID is at worst vandalism.

Don't be an idiot next time.


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Two wrongs don't make a right. The doorman broke the law by destroying it, but The L Man broke the law by allowing his friend to use his ID, and his friend broke the law by using it to try and gain entry. All three are in the wrong to varying degrees.

It's not a standard thing for a doorman to do in my experience, but it certainly does happen. Most doorman would either just give the ID back, hand it to the manager or hand it to the police.

Pay for a new driving license, learn from it and don't do it again, simple.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

lostwars said:


> id go to the club during the day and get the owner to pay for the cost of a new license, you can say your friend used your id without you knowing
> 
> i dont understand why he did it, hes obviously a muppet, so have no remorse hanging the fcuker to his boss


Actually there's a flaw in your plan. The landlord will just tell you to get lost as the doorman did his job in keeping underaged idiots out of the club.

Think the doorman will lose his job? Lmao not a chance. Good doormen only get fired when the police get involved.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> its not my fault your scrawny and fall into the skinny jean wearing girly man % of the population .
> 
> and it is about how `hard` you think you are read back over your posts your mouthing off straight away call people dicks and cnuts and like a skinny jumped up tosser with little man syndrome you hurl your pipes around pushing your chest out flaring your imaginary lats trying to look ard its always people like you that the op`s story happens to .
> 
> ...


So so true. And they miraculously get harder the further away down the street they get.

Or their girlfriends can manage to hold them back to stop them getting to the door again :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Brought back memories of p!ssed up fools on a night out annoying me.
> 
> ...


i think the jobs brilliant , alcohol makes people think they are actually ten men , then theres the drunken sluts :devil2:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> Do a drive by shooting next weekend


Better get his big brother to drive though so as to not break the law.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Let me make it real simple for you Wilson.

He didnt destroy the punters ID. He destroyed the punters mates ID, which he shouldn't have been using in the first place.

It is no better to attempt to gain access to a venue with somebody else's ID that it is to destroy said ID.

This employee of the venue did not take the guys £300 smart phone and crush it, or rip his designer jacket. He took a piece of ID that did not even belong to the guy possessing it, and destroyed it to prevent further unlawful entry to the premises.

Arguing that the muppet trying to get in has the moral high ground in this situation is completely pointless, its like your just desperate to represent the self inflicted under dog because you have some issue with authority figures man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> So so true. And they miraculously get harder the further away down the street they get.
> 
> Or their girlfriends can manage to hold them back to stop them getting to the door again :lol:


haha , i had a guy sat night take his shoes off begging me to go out onto the pavement for a fight lol he`s a short fat fella normally nice as anything but few drinks and he goes like wilsonr6 all mouthy lol

thing is if i step out onto the path im the attacker , although the toilet floor in our place is wet so i think he`ll fall over next time he`s in there :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SuzukiRock said:


> Let me make it real simple for you Wilson.
> 
> He didnt destroy the punters ID. He destroyed the punters mates ID, which he shouldn't have been using in the first place.
> 
> ...


you mean wilson may of been `touched` by people wearing uniforms :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> Has it been confirmed that it was fake?
> 
> Doing some ****ty course and wearing a suit doesn't give anyone the right to destroy other peoples property


Actually it does.

Also gives the right to get BJs of sluts in the exit and beat people up off camera then say they tripped over.

Awesome job £250 well spent on the licence


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SuzukiRock said:


> Let me make it real simple for you Wilson.
> 
> He didnt destroy the punters ID. He destroyed the punters mates ID, which he shouldn't have been using in the first place.
> 
> ...


Perfectly put.

And Wilson you were bleating about rights!

"He was a dick and had no right to destroy the Id"

The somehow linked it to police beating innocent people up.

If the id hadn't been used illegally the bouncer would never have had it!


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> you mean wilson may of been `touched` by people wearing uniforms :laugh:


Obviously I can't be sure but there is something shady going on.... either a bad experience or some hidden fetish being repressed :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

never personally had any grief with doormen but then again I dont act like a knobhead with them, not sure why they have a bad rep with some people. have to wonder why...


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

The really sad thing is that the guys who puff up their chest and give the doormen grief are the ones who go running to them expecting help when they get themselves in hot water.

Remember kids, bouncers are there for your safety


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If we are getting technical.

Drivers licences etc do not belong to you. They belong to the state.

So if you give your ID to someone (or 'lose' it to your mate without reporting it lost) then you are allowing state property to be used fraudulently.

Same with credit cards.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

More to the point to the OP, your mate probably dropped it in the street, along with a bunch of notes, in a drunken attempt to dig his lighter out of his pocket, then came back to you with a lame excuse to explain it bud ;-)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> If we are getting technical.
> 
> Drivers licences etc do not belong to you. They belong to the state.
> 
> ...


and there you have it. best cancel that drive by shooting L Man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember trying to always fight the dormen when I was 18 and gatted on Stella. They always won. One time they threw me out of yates in Margate and wouldn't let me back in to get my jacket which contained my wallet. So they had all the chairs from the outside seating area tossed at them. Needless to say about 4 minutes later the whole square was closed off by police and I was laying cuffed face down in the middle of the road. Honestly, anybody would have thought there was a riot going on the amount of old bill there were.

I got in a fair bit of trouble for that one when you take in to account the 5 page script print out of abuse they recorded from their in-car cam 

Those were the days:rolleyes:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of d*i*ck suckery appears to have took place since I left


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> It's not part of any doormans job to destroy *someone's real ID*, let's not be stupid
> 
> Due to the nature of the forum there's going to be people on the bouncers side but realistically this is exactly the same as a cop beating someone unjustly.. No uniform gives anyone the right to snap someones ID or beat someone


But it wasnt his real ID was it? It was his mates.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Im a bouncer and I would have binned your id and threw the lot of you out had you been in my club. There is a legal age limit for a reason and that is to keep minors safe. If your little sis or bro borrows your id and drinks themselvs into a coma or gets ****ed and gets attacked on the way home, are you gona blame them for takin the id or the bouncer for lettin them in or the club for selling them drink, generally its the club cos every kid seems to be an angel when they get hurt. Your prob a good guy but you should accept you [email protected] up and did wrong, you were sensible and brought id your mate wasnt. Next time make him wait at the door for you and see how many times he forgets his id. You could go back and ask for the club to pay but chances are he broke it off camera and it is also a criminal offence to knowingly allow your personal documents to be used by someone to falsely prove Identity.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> A lot of d*i*ck suckery appears to have took place since I left


ffs dont burp then .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> ffs dont burp then .


You risk your life every weekend and still have a sense of humour

Reps bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> You risk your life every weekend and still have a sense of humour
> 
> Reps bro


all to keep girly men safe bro


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say you were brave enough to be in the forces!

LOOOOOOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'd say you were brave enough to be in the forces!
> 
> LOOOOOOL


im brave enough to ask your mum on a date .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Surely you wouldn't bother going near mature women when you are pulling all these young fit slags every weekend?

:lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> im brave enough to ask your mum on a date .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> Surely you wouldn't bother going near mature women when you are pulling all these young fit slags every weekend?
> 
> :lol:


Older slags are dirtier.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I never had any bother with the bouncers. They seemed like nice guys who love a bit of banter.

I think people percieve they are all idiots and think they are above the law but all i have ever seen is people doing a tough job. It must be hard with all the d*cks trying to fight them.

As for the ID situation it was clearly your fault do you really think they are that stupid they wouldnt be able to tell the picture didnt match the face.

You got off lightly. They were doing their job and you were lucky the police wernt called


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Older slags are dirtier.


depends how old you wanna go, this old?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

pat butcher/christopher biggins lookalike ^^


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Older slags are dirtier.


you saying his mum is an old slag?


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Older slags are dirtier.


Thats true. I dont do the same job i deliver food and the older ones are dirtier and more upfront. I once asked an older lady where she would like it and she replied that she hasnt been asked that in years:bounce:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> depends how old you wanna go, this old?


Why not any hole is a goal


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> you saying his mum is an old slag?


You little stirrer you.

NAUGHTY!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You little stirrer you.
> 
> NAUGHTY!


how dare you?!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

montytom said:


> Why not any hole is a goal


what even this:










"I dreamed a dream" 'Susan Boyle'

Well Susan if I ever slept with you I'd be living a fcking nightmare


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> what even this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm touche i think you have found my limit:thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

montytom said:


> Ummm touche i think you have found my limit:thumb:


Well she is worth £22m apparently..... :rolleye:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Well she is worth £22m apparently..... :rolleye:


I think im starting to see her in a different light now you mention it:whistling:


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

montytom said:


> Ummm touche i think you have found my limit:thumb:


I bet 8 pints would be a game changer though :laugh:


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

My brother is a bouncer in Weymouth and when i put this question to him he said he would of passed it to the police. So i think its a bit of you both being a dick, you for giving it to your mate and him for snapping it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Well she is worth £22m apparently..... :rolleye:


I'd need at least half of that to seal the deal


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

SuzukiRock said:


> I bet 8 pints would be a game changer though :laugh:


8 pints what do you take me for...Half a can of panda shandy and im anyones:tongue:


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

malray said:


> My brother is a bouncer in Weymouth and when i put this question to him he said he would of passed it to the police. So i think its a bit of you both being a dick, you for giving it to your mate and him for snapping it.


Agreed... the bouncer should definitely have reported the muppet and his mate to the police for their illegal act instead of providing them with the upset of having to order a new ID....what a dick!


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

montytom said:


> 8 pints what do you take me for...Half a can of panda shandy and im anyones:tongue:


I guess everyone has a price! :tongue:

Anyway...i'll pass on your offer to Ms Boyle and she will be in touch...i'd have held out for a little more myself


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought people in authority had to destroy fake things.

People in restaurants have to destroy stolen/fake credit cards.

Shop owners have to destroy counterfeit notes.

Why shouldn't a bouncer destroy a fake ID ?

If my son tried breaking the law with a fake ID I'd want it destroyed.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you saying his mum is an old slag?


I think he said that himself to be honest


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mez said:


> I thought people in authority had to destroy fake things.
> 
> People in restaurants have to destroy stolen/fake credit cards.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a fake ID. It was my driving licence but my tried friend using it to get in.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It wasn't a fake ID. It was my driving licence but my tried friend using it to get in.


Yeah, so it wasn't his. ie, fake.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mez said:


> Yeah, so it wasn't his. ie, fake.


Ok. I thought you meant fake as in a forged licence.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Technically Shuda sent it to the police station for you to pick up or sold it back to you for a reasonable price... Either way you wouldn't get it back

Don't really no what you expected mate you're lucky you were allowed to stay in the club, you shuda left and manned up enough to ask for it back yourself


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> Technically Shuda sent it to the police station for you to pick up or sold it back to you for a reasonable price... Either way you wouldn't get it back
> 
> Don't really no what you expected mate you're lucky you were allowed to stay in the club, you shuda left and manned up enough to ask for it back yourself


Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.

I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already at 18.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.
> 
> *I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.
> 
> I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already.


Oh my god, not over 20 already, wow!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.
> 
> I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already.


Sounds like your not old enough to be at school never mind in a night club.

By they way I've slept with 7 women and I'm 32 does that make me a slag or player!?!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Justforeffect said:


> 20+ women ? Small Town mate. I thought the going score for young lads nowadays is in the hundreds.


He was 18...forgot everyone on here were in triple figures though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Monkey_ass said:


> Sounds like your not old enough to be at school never mind in a night club.
> 
> By they way I've slept with 7 women and I'm 32 does that make me a slag or player!?!


how many you fingered?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> how many you fingered?


Judging by his username - not many.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Monkey_ass said:


> Sounds like your not old enough to be at school never mind in a night club.
> 
> By they way I've slept with 7 women and I'm 32 does that make me a slag or player!?!


Haha you mad? Yeah you're mad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> how many you fingered?


S**t loads mate I'm a fingering whore


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Not read the whole thread can't be assed but I'd of done the same when I was working that job maybe u and your mate will think twice before trying to be so clever .


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.
> 
> I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already.


Is your mate Jay from the inbetweeners?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Haha you mad? Yeah you're mad.


Your gran didn't think so


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

majormuscle said:


> Not read the whole thread can't be assed but I'd of done the same when I was working that job maybe u and your mate will think twice before trying to be so clever .


I've already admitted it was a stupid move. I just wanted to see if it was norm for a bouncer to snap someones driving licence.

As always the thread has backfired and now monkey_ass and a few others are trying to have ago at me :lol: haters!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> He was 18...forgot everyone on here were in triple figures though.


Well he's proved what a great loser of a wingman he is, so presumably you've seen through his bs about the women too? Although that's only £1000 or so if he's going the hooker route.

Honestly don't know why you'd make that statement? Do you have a reason or did you just feel that as you're a virgin that makes him a special human being? It doesn't by the way even if it is true.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Is your mate Jay from the inbetweeners?


Haha he wasn't even my mate. He might as well be Jay.



Monkey_ass said:


> Your gran didn't think so


Age: 32


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Haha he wasn't even my mate. He might as well be Jay.
> 
> Age: 32


She's a total cougar man!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Is your mate Jay from the inbetweeners?


I've always thought of the l man as jay?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I've always thought of the l man as jay?


Take that thought outta' your head. :2guns:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I've always thought of the l man as jay?


More like the tall one who body pops.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know it was a bad idea. My friend looked so shady waiting in line - he was never getting in.
> 
> *I never asked because the person I was with told me he knew the bouncer. He also told me he was the best wingman in town and has slept with over 20+ women already *.


PMSL. More likely he has only slept with 2 woman, both size 20 + :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More like the tall one who body pops.


Lol, Neil? Or maybe the briefcase [email protected], that sounds more like it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Well he's proved what a great loser of a wingman he is, so presumably you've seen through his bs about the women too? Although that's only £1000 or so if he's going the hooker route.
> 
> *Honestly don't know why you'd make that statement? Do you have a reason or did you just feel that as you're a virgin that makes him a special human being? It doesn't by the way even if it is true.*


What the fvck are you on about? It was a way of emphasising his bullsh*t. He was never getting that ID back and just wanted to play the big man thinking he knew secrity. If you saw him you'd know there is know way he was slept with 20+ women at 18.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What the fvck are you on about? It was a way of emphasising his bullsh*t. He was never getting that ID back and just wanted to play the big man thinking he knew secrity. If you saw him you'd know there is know way he was slept with 20+ women at 18.


Ah well based on your past meanderings you appeared impressed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> What the fvck are you on about? It was a way of emphasising his bullsh*t. He was never getting that ID back and just wanted to play the big man thinking he knew secrity. If you saw him you'd know there is know way he was slept with 20+ women at 18.


does he have fat legs?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Ah well based on your past meanderings you appeared impressed


Far from impressed.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> does he have fat legs?


Yeah. Fat everything and a receding hairline.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I've already admitted it was a stupid move. I just wanted to see if it was norm for a bouncer to snap someones driving licence.


Anyone actually ever tried to 'snap' a photocard driving licence? They bend like fcuk and unless you're Geoff Capes you probably wouldn't have the strength to rip one in half with your bare hands.

I'm a big fan of the l-mans work, but I'm surprised no one has called bs on this thread yet.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone actually ever tried to 'snap' a photocard driving licence? They bend like fcuk and unless you're Geoff Capes you probably wouldn't have the strength to rip one in half with your bare hands.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the l-mans work, but I'm surprised no one has called bs on this thread yet.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

The L Man said:


> He would never accept my dream of becoming an artist. Such a cvnt on a father.


My son would have got his d1ck wet by now, if he hadn't I'd make him shag his mother..

Have you considered that option??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone actually ever tried to 'snap' a photocard driving licence? They bend like fcuk and unless you're Geoff Capes you probably wouldn't have the strength to rip one in half with your bare hands.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the l-mans work, but I'm surprised no one has called bs on this thread yet.


tbf Ackee called bs with the first post lol.

but the bouncer issue (even if it is made up).... ur both in the wrong imo, u lot for being a bunch a wee fannys & the bouncer for 'snapping ur ID'..only reason he done that nobbish thing is because...as i said....ur a bunch o tits p!ssing about while he's trying to work, shoulda handed it & ur mate over to the police...let the cvnt sit in the cells for the w.e (some police actually would keep u in for this lol).

would the bouncer have done the same thing and snapped a lads ID if the lad was a big cvnt & had 10 mates with him......not a chance


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> It's not part of any doormans job to destroy someone's real ID, let's not be stupid
> 
> Due to the nature of the forum there's going to be people on the bouncers side but realistically this is exactly the same as a cop beating someone unjustly.. No uniform gives anyone the right to snap someones ID or beat someone


hahahahha!!

i know id prefer that than police station and an interview lol

then muppet of the century comment compares snapping illegally used ID by seemingly random person to being Beaten up by a police officer...?

are you on an undescovered planet today?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

supermancss said:


> hahahahha!!
> 
> i know id prefer that than police station and an interview lol
> 
> ...


Both are examples of authority figures thinking they are able to do whatever they want

I'd rather take a bit of a beating than pay for a new licence

Did you learn how to spell on an undiscovered planet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Both are examples of authority figures thinking they are able to do whatever they want
> 
> I'd rather take a bit of a beating than pay for a new licence
> 
> *Did you learn how to spell on an undiscovered planet?*


how would he do that if its undiscovered?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> how would he do that if its undiscovered?


That's a good question

Ask him


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Both are examples of authority figures thinking they are able to do whatever they want
> 
> I'd rather take a bit of a beating than pay for a new licence
> 
> Did you learn how to spell on an undiscovered planet?


Cheers for the spelling lessons

after this thread and constant digging from you, must have your tail so far between your legs its tickling your chin..

proves how much of an idiot you are "take a beating or £40odd quid" ...

You're obviously an **** to people so you don't give off a good personality and thats why these 'authority' figures dont like you.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Cheers for the spelling lessons
> 
> after this thread and constant digging from you, must have your tail so far between your legs its tickling your chin..
> 
> ...


Constant digging? Care to show me an example of this constant digging?

Also would you mind showing me the part where I mentioned anything that even suggested that authority figures don't like me?

You won't.. because you can't..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

supermancss said:


> My son would have got his d1ck wet by now, if he hadn't I'd make him shag his mother..
> 
> Have you considered that option??


Don't worry about me supermancss I get female attention thanks.

I saw your partner with WilsonR6 the other night. Sorry pal!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf Ackee called bs with the first post lol.
> 
> but the bouncer issue (even if it is made up).... ur both in the wrong imo, u lot for being a bunch a wee fannys & the bouncer for 'snapping ur ID'..only reason he done that nobbish thing is because...as i said....ur a bunch o tits p!ssing about while he's trying to work, shoulda handed it & ur mate over to the police...let the cvnt sit in the cells for the w.e (some police actually would keep u in for this lol).
> 
> would the bouncer have done the same thing and snapped a lads ID if the lad was a big cvnt & had 10 mates with him......not a chance


I assumed Ackee was joking. Is this event really that unbelievable lol :blink: ?


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

The L Man said:


> I went out last night and my dopey friend forgot his ID so I paid for entry, went to the smokers area and handed my friend my driving license to try and get in using mine (dumb idea I know). Bouncer denied him entry and conviscated the ID.
> 
> One of the guys we were out with said he would be able to get it back for me. So off he goes to try and retrive it - comes back 10 minutes later to tell me that the bouncer snapped my ID in half when he asked for it.
> 
> Is that a standard thing for bouncers to do? Seems like a d1ckhead on a powertrip to me. I know it was a stupid plan all together but still...


Your own fault really aint it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I went out last night and my dopey friend forgot his ID so I paid for entry, went to the smokers area and handed my friend my driving license to try and get in using mine (dumb idea I know). Bouncer denied him entry and conviscated the ID.
> 
> One of the guys we were out with said he would be able to get it back for me. So off he goes to try and retrive it - comes back 10 minutes later to tell me that the bouncer snapped my ID in half when he asked for it.
> 
> Is that a standard thing for bouncers to do? Seems like a d1ckhead on a powertrip to me. I know it was a stupid plan all together but still...


TBH its your own fault for giving your mate your ID. Driving Licence? Charge your mate for a new one, about £50 a think.

I get this stunt most weekends, someone passing his or hers ID out through a side gate to try and get a friend in, or they'll use their Passport and give their driving licence to a mate.

i usually pocket them, giving them to the manage after closing, or just give them abuse before flicking the ID across the street. Have binned some in the post. Not a power trip by any means, just looking after my teams skin, aswell as the premise licence.

Serves you right for trying it IMO.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Said bouncer must have been there for a little while if he snapped a driving license in half as they aren't really brittle, unless he had a pair of scissors in his top pocket... Can't believe no one has said picofsnappedlicenceoryoucantdriveforsh*tlman


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you do come across as a whining little bitch sometimes. I think you need to man up a bit.


  snivelling


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

chilisi said:


> *Don't take this the wrong way, but* you do come across as a whining little bitch sometimes. I think you need to man up a bit.


lol, love this phrase, means you can say whatever you want next and not feel bad about it, person you say it too still feels mugged off though pmsl


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, that was a good read


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

You should of going to the bouncer yourself saying you lost your ID at the door on way in and someone may have picked it up.

Here is my details if anyone hands it in.

If he believed you and didnt see you with the friend outside you may have got it back.

But i doubt it as he sounds like a ****.

When i done the door we never snapped anyones ID or passports used by others, they were taken and kept in office and given to police or parents if they came to club looking for them.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I think the kind of doorman that snaps a kids ID is generally speaking the kind the others always take the **** out of when having an after work drink. Technically correct possibly but taking it all a bit seriously me thinks.Was he wearing the latest Magnums and sporting slash proof gloves ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> I think the kind of doorman that snaps a kids ID is generally speaking the kind the others always take the **** out of when having an after work drink. Technically correct possibly but taking it all a bit seriously me thinks.Was he wearing the latest Magnums and sporting slash proof gloves ?


Not at all mate, the perception of the majority of doormen on here from 90% of the people who haven't worked the doors is so far off its untrue.

Yeah you get some cretins but no more so than in every other profession.

Most of us want the night to go quickly without any grief and to have a laugh, with colleagues or drinkers.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Dux said:


> Not at all mate, the perception of the majority of doormen on here from 90% of the people who haven't worked the doors is so far off its untrue.
> 
> Yeah you get some cretins but no more so than in every other profession.
> 
> Most of us want the night to go quickly without any grief and to have a laugh, with colleagues or drinkers.


Accepted mate. I was full time on doors for a little over 14 years. I'd say the guy snapped his pals ID because he was ****ed off and wanted to teach him a lesson and maybe even felt a bit of a knob about it when the place was shut and he was chilling with a beer. I don't think it was for reasons of wanting to uphold the law or prevent reoccurence of a crime.

That said it's probably a better strategy than throwing him over the barriers when he returned for the 15th time with the ID, which may or may not be something Ive seen done

My front door partner used to confiscate the ID and call the police - I just never felt comfortable with that.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you do come across as a whining little bitch sometimes. I think you need to man up a bit.


Thanks mate.



Clubber Lang said:


> TBH its your own fault for giving your mate your ID. Driving Licence? Charge your mate for a new one, about £50 a think.
> 
> I get this stunt most weekends, someone passing his or hers ID out through a side gate to try and get a friend in, or they'll use their Passport and give their driving licence to a mate.
> 
> ...


I checked and its 20 quid for a new one. Would have rather he did what you do instead snapping it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> Not at all mate, the perception of the majority of doormen on here from 90% of the people who haven't worked the doors is so far off its untrue.
> 
> Yeah you get some cretins but no more so than in every other profession.
> 
> Most of us want the night to go quickly without any grief and to have a laugh, with colleagues or drinkers.


For the record I've never had a problem with bouncers. But some come across as arrogant but then I guess you get that in all professions.

I still think the doorman who snapped my ID is a knob. If I ever run into you at the doors I assume you will let me in for free, if I said I was L Man.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

we confiscate them and hand them over to the police i had a licencing reveiw in 2010 which cost the club owners 6k in legal fees and got us 14 extra licencing conditions so these day we come down hard on flase ids and id swapping.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Did you consider attempting to get the bouncer in a tight headlock?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got to page 6 and couldn't be bothered to read any firther, but has anyone actually done any research on this or are people just guessing at what is right and wrong. A quick Google search shows that in fact the only people with the power to confiscate property without consent is the Police. So for a doorman to confiscate an ID, fake or not they would need the owners consent (although it is an offence to use a fake ID so they could confiscate to hand to the Police if they suspect it's fake). In this case it was being used by another person therefore consent couldn't be given. Once ID has been confiscated it should then be forwarded on to the relevant authority such as passport office or DVLA etc, etc. The fact of the matter is that a lot of bars have a confiscation policy in place, which is technically illegal although if someone is using a stolen ID, then the victim wouldn't press charges against a wrongful confiscation as they get their ID back and if it's something like this case, then L-Man is unlikely to press charges as he would then be in trouble for allowing his ID to be used in a fraudulent manner.

Personally I agree with the confiscation and snapping thing. As a doorman you need to have a very solid line drawn with no compromise or you're just asking for hassle over and over again. To the OP I'd say live and learn!!

Here's a link to an article that explains it all;

http://www.business-lawfirm.co.uk/Blog/2009/08/Confiscation-of-ID/


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

grow a set!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Did you consider attempting to get the bouncer in a tight headlock?


 :lol:



mikep81 said:


> I got to page 6 and couldn't be bothered to read any firther, but has anyone actually done any research on this or are people just guessing at what is right and wrong. A quick Google search shows that in fact the only people with the power to confiscate property without consent is the Police. So for a doorman to confiscate an ID, fake or not they would need the owners consent (although it is an offence to use a fake ID so they could confiscate to hand to the Police if they suspect it's fake). In this case it was being used by another person therefore consent couldn't be given. Once ID has been confiscated it should then be forwarded on to the relevant authority such as passport office or DVLA etc, etc. The fact of the matter is that a lot of bars have a confiscation policy in place, which is technically illegal although if someone is using a stolen ID, then the victim wouldn't press charges against a wrongful confiscation as they get their ID back and if it's something like this case, then L-Man is unlikely to press charges as he would then be in trouble for allowing his ID to be used in a fraudulent manner.
> 
> Personally I agree with the confiscation and snapping thing. As a doorman you need to have a very solid line drawn with no compromise or you're just asking for hassle over and over again. To the OP I'd say live and learn!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the genuine info, lol.



gdawgs said:


> grow a set!


Lmao what? I don't understand how that term comes into play here. I just wanted to know if bouncers were allowed to just snap someones driving license in half. Grow a pair!


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

what did u do when he snapped it?run away and tell your mummy?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

gdawgs said:


> what did u do when he snapped it?run away and tell your mummy?


No - I carried on drinking you lil b1tch.

L Man never runs.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> No - I carried on drinking you lil b1tch.
> 
> L Man never runs.


Wasn't that because you didn't have the bottle to ask for your own ID back and your mate did it for you, while you hid in the club

Or did you march round and sort him out when you heard what had been done? In fact did you say anything to him at all


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Wasn't that because you didn't have the bottle to ask for your own ID back and your mate did it for you, while you hid in the club
> 
> Or did you march round and sort him out when you heard what had been done? In fact did you say anything to him at all


I would have gone and asked no problem. He told me he knew the bouncer and would get it back for me though (he's not my mate btw).

No I didn't say anything. What's the point in arguing with a load of bouncers? I've seen it before and it never ends well does it?

Anymore questions hard man?


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I would have gone and asked no problem. He told me he knew the bouncer and would get it back for me though (he's not my mate btw).
> 
> No I didn't say anything. What's the point in arguing with a load of bouncers? I've seen it before and it never ends well does it?
> 
> Anymore questions hard man?


Who said I was hard? You claimed to be in your previous post!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

But did you manage to get your end away, without the amazing wingman ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Who said I was hard? You claimed to be in your previous post!


It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. Christ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mez said:


> But did you manage to get your end away, without the amazing wingman ?


Did I fvck. His ugly STD riddled housemate liked me but no thanks.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Did I fvck. His ugly STD riddled housemate liked me but no thanks.


Every hole and all that.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. Christ...


I'm not, I'm just a normal human, no need to ask for forgiveness, I wouldn't give it anyway.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Bouncer did the correct thing.

Not sure why he's getting 15 pages of grief?

When you're p1ssed out your face, you aren't getting in.

Edit: Unless you have a lady on each arm. Then you will.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tag said:


> Bouncer did the correct thing.
> 
> Not sure why he's getting 15 pages of grief?
> 
> ...


Think he got a new ID mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tag said:


> Bouncer did the correct thing.
> 
> Not sure why Ive bumped a 6 month old thread.


Me either!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Me either!


I am absolutely outraged that you are not outraged by this. :thumb:


----------

